# Vectorscript - Tiefenkörper erzeugen



## Zechelon (6. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

relativ einfache Frage - wenn ich in Vectorscript von Vectorworks ein Rechteck mit Rect() erzeuge, wie kann ich es zu einem Volumenkörper extrudieren analog zum Befehl "Tiefenkörper erzeugen"?

Grüße,
Zechelon


----------



## Zechelon (9. Oktober 2005)

Habe auch das halbe Handbuch durchgeschaut - nichts erfahren.
kennt niemand die Antwort?


----------

